# [Print] Fragen und Fälle zum Thema Kopierschutz/technische Schutzmaßnahmen



## Pokerclock (20. April 2012)

*[Print] Fragen und Fälle zum Thema Kopierschutz/technische Schutzmaßnahmen*

Zunächst einmal vielen Dank an diejenigen, die an folgender Umfrage teilgenommen haben : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...en-und-internet-recht-moechtet-ihr-haben.html

Ich plane für eine der nächsten Ausgaben einen Artikel zum Thema Kopierschutz für Spiele (Schwerpunkt), Musik und Filme. Da es der Wunsch vieler Teilnehmer war, dass die Rechtslage anhand von Beispielfällen erklärt wird, suche ich natürlich nach geeigneten Fällen, die einerseits allgemein genug gehalten sind, um die Grundzüge des Urheberrechts darzustellen und andererseits auch spezielle Fragen und Fälle, die nicht mal eben so aus dem Gesetz abzuleiten sind. Gerade bei Letzterem baue ich auf euch mit Ideen und kreativen Fragestellungen.

*Beachtet bitte, dass wenn von euch technische Schutzmaßnahmen bereits umgangen wurden, diese Handlungen hier nicht öffentlich kundzutun (Forenregeln). *

Als Denkanstoß ein paar Stichworte:



Sicherungskopie versus Privatkopie
VPN Verbindung für Online-Dienste und Youtube
Technische Schutzmaßnahmen
Defekte Datenträger und (kostenpflichtiger) Ersatz
No-CD-"Patch"
Crack, wenn Original vorhanden
Filme und Musik auf HDD kopieren
Abmahnungen
Umgehung strafbar/zivilrechtlich verfolgbar
Maximale Anzahl von Kopien
Unterschiede zwischen Spielen, Musik und Filmen
Publisher und ihr Vorgehen bei Kopierschutz-Fällen
Fehlerbehebung
Wann ist ein Kopierschutz "wirksam"?
Versehentliche Umgehung von technischen Schutzmaßnahmen
Haftung für Schäden am PC durch Kopierschutzprogramme


----------



## Raeven (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Print] Fragen und Fälle zum Thema Kopierschutz/technische Schutzmaßnahmen*

Klasse, das Thema ist schon längst überfällig und bei immermehr Abmahnanwälten sollte Wissen Macht sein, danke PCGH 
- Sicherungskopie versus Privatkopie, Darf ich eine bestimmte Anzahl an Kopien für den Eigengebrauch anfertigen?
- Filme und Musik auf HDD kopieren, Warum lässt sich nicht die eigene DVD Sammlung auf HDD legal speichern? 
- Online Key Kauf, Was muss ich beachten beim Online Key Kauf ? ( z.B. russischer Spielekey für deutsches Game)


----------



## Pokerclock (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Print] Fragen und Fälle zum Thema Kopierschutz/technische Schutzmaßnahmen*



Raeven schrieb:


> - Online Key Kauf, Was muss ich beachten beim Online Key Kauf ? ( z.B. russischer Spielekey für deutsches Game)



Das Thema wird in der kommenden Ausgabe 06/12 ausgiebig behandelt.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Print] Fragen und Fälle zum Thema Kopierschutz/technische Schutzmaßnahmen*

Was kann rechtlich passieren, wenn man Origin in einer Sandbox laufen lässt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Print] Fragen und Fälle zum Thema Kopierschutz/technische Schutzmaßnahmen*

Mir fällt da grad ein älterer Kopierschutz auf einer DVD ein von Kinowelt auf Mr. & Mrs. Smith. Darf es sein das sich ein Koperischutz einnistet der sämtliche Brennprogramme deaktiviert und selbst der vom Anbieter angebotene Link nicht reagiert ( wurde mehrfach ein Löschlink angefordert aber von denen kam keine Hilfe ). Ist so ein rigides Vorgehen überhaupt statthaft und hätte man in dem Fall einen Anspruch da die den Link nicht rausrückten um überhaupt wieder den Brenner nutzen zu können. Es lief auf auf eine Neuinstallation hinaus. Es wurde im Vorfeld beim Einlegen des Datenträgers keine Meldung ausgegeben  bzw es stand nicht mal eine Warnung / Hinweis auf dem Cover.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (23. April 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann rechtlich passieren, wenn man Origin in einer Sandbox laufen lässt?



Rein garnichts. Du umgehst ja keinen Kopierschutz oder veränderst Origin.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Print] Fragen und Fälle zum Thema Kopierschutz/technische Schutzmaßnahmen*

Sicher? Origin selbst könnte als technische Schutzmaßnahme durchgehen.

Es könnten zudem tatsächliche Hindernisse in Form der EA-EULA vorliegen (ohne diese jetzt näher geprüft zu haben).

Die Frage hat durchaus ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## Saguya (24. April 2012)

*AW: [Print] Fragen und Fälle zum Thema Kopierschutz/technische Schutzmaßnahmen*

Wie sieht es eig. aus, wenn ich bei gekauften Games, trotzdem Kekse benutze?
Also sprich dafür, das man kein Steam, Origin etc. installieren muss nur um spielen zu können, ist dies Legal o. Illegal?


----------



## Birdy84 (25. April 2012)

*AW: [Print] Fragen und Fälle zum Thema Kopierschutz/technische Schutzmaßnahmen*

Das ist illegal, weil du weder das Recht hast den Kopierschutz zu umgehen noch das Spiel in der Form zu verändern.


----------

